# Expats living in Lucca Town or Province



## mazzie74 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi
My ancestors lived in various towns in Lucca Province, and I hope one day to visit or who knows - maybe relocate. 
I am hoping to make contact with someone who lives in Lucca town and can visit the "Archivio Storico Diocesani di Lucca" and photograph the pages from the register of the hamlet of "Colognora di Val di Roggio" in the town of Pescaglia (both the church records and the vital records if possible), for my Mazzei ancestors (also a couple of Ricci and Frati names).
I have dates and names for most of these.
Also, I am hoping to find someone who lives in or near:
Colognora di Val di Roggio (Pescaglia); 
The hamlet of Palagnana (which I believe used to be called Alpe di Stazzema) (Stazzema); 
and;
Chiozza (Castiglione di Garfagnana) -
who can visit the local churches and photograph pages from their baptism, marriage, burial and census registers for my ancestors. 
I have tried procuring the help of a professional researcher, but they all see this as a way to make lots of money and are asking for thousands of pounds. 
If anyone can help with any of the above, can you please get in touch. 
Thanks
Darin (Newcastle upon Tyne, England).


----------

